# Your favorite earrings design?



## gkeehanpb (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't personally like to use a lot of accessories in my daily outlook, so usually I prefer small rounded earrings like the ones from adeedde. Purchased them relatively recently and so satisfied since I like practical things and they can fit any style. So, how about you, what types of earring do you prefer?


----------



## HAlex (Aug 23, 2017)

Since I still haven't pierced my ears, I prefer earcuff of simple design. I don't really care about the material they are made of and my last purchase were EARCUFFS with one large pearl.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 26, 2017)

Its not as great as people make it out to be lol .I also think people never tell you the truth about ear piercings its kinda gross it doesnt hurt at all but this crusty stuff comes out of your ear all the time especially when you get it done because you cant take the earrings out for a while otherwise the hole will close up so it gets this nasty stuff on the earring and yeah not as cool as you may think even if you clean the area it still happens all the time even after that.Plus the cleaning solution they give you it doesnt make a difference still happens.I got mine done at piercing pagoda with a bf and never get it done with a bf because everytime I look at earrings or buy earrings I think of that guy and we are not together it didnt end well lol so I would advise going with a friend or parent not on a date.Its a constant reminder otherwise.


----------



## mandystobart (Sep 6, 2017)

i more prefer large earrings, specially i like the one from latest trends - statement earrings. Also i recently pruchased acros-ear sterling silver earrings, it looks like leafs and all fitted with cubic zirconia. My bf like it as well... but i'm working in real eastate, there you should looks more professional and here i agree with your choice - small studs it's best what i can use. Looks classic and stylish... basically, i will show the what what i have now for my business times9ct White Gold Cubic Zirconia Stud EarringsWhat do you think? it's really looking nice with white shirt and black skirt


----------



## juraseka (Sep 13, 2017)

I have 3 piercings per ear and I love having one small stud in my highest, a bigger stud in the middle, and a small hoop for the bottom. I used to have a cartilage before it got ripped out


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 13, 2017)

I always prefer for pearl studs for daily outlook. occasionally use large ones.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

I like Nordstrom earrings but they are expensive.I plan to buy them for my birthday / christmas .I view jewelry / earrings as more of a luxury item that you dont need.I just bought a new car so I cant afford to shop all the time like I used too.


----------



## redswan (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm always a fan of loops and pearls.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 2, 2017)

Two studs and one ring/hoop per ear. I used to have a cartilage piercing but I lost that one...


----------



## Mariel (Mar 30, 2018)

However, huggies are a bit of a more sophisticated version of the "antiquated" style.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 2, 2018)

Stud Earring Design is a must have for me! I'd say, they are my favorite design by far!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 2, 2018)

I’m still enjoying dainty earrings with ear jackets.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 16, 2022)

I like silver sterling earrings.


----------

